# 10th Anniversary Logo Contest!!!



## jeff (Sep 11, 2013)

*10th Anniversary Logo Contest!*
*This is the big one!!! 10 YEARS!!!*

_Fame! Fortune! Immortality! Free Stuff! and a $250 PRIZE!_

Enter via email (see below) by Sunday, Oct 13, 2013.​
Welcome to what has become a very fun yearly tradition at the IAP: Our _*Anniversary Logo Design Contest*_. YOU design it, and the membership votes on it. The logo ends up on our Donation Drawing coffee mug, and graces the front page at our site. 

We're arriving at a *very special anniversary; 10 YEARS!!!* So we're starting this year's logo contest a little early. Hopefully that will give everyone plenty of time to develop beautiful logos for this important milestone in our history. 

What we're looking for is a logo:


with clean, simple lines in black and white
with proportions to fit on our coffee mugs
which has elements of pens, the IAP, penmaking, etc.
which likely contains the number "10" or "X" or the word "ten" or "tenth" or some other commonly recognized symbol for 10. You get the idea.
You MAY (as the 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, and 2013 logos did) incorporate one of the existing IAP logos into your submission. For your convenience, HERE is the vector file of our logo.

The Contest

Beginning precisely three microfortnights after I post this thread, and continuing through approximately midnight US Eastern time on October 13, 2013, entries for the logo contest will be accepted as jpg images sent via email to logo10 ("at" penturners.org). If you win, ideally we'd like your design in a vector file, but for the submission, we ask for a jpg no bigger than 600px in the largest dimension.

If more than 12 submissions are received, we will have a preliminary 5-day round of voting to select the candidate logos. Then we'll have two rounds of member voting; a 5-day semi-final round to select the top 3, and a 5-day final round to select the winner. If a preliminary round is not necessary, the semi-final and final voting periods will be extended to 7 days each.

The names of the members submitting entries will not be revealed until after the final voting. So, *DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY ANYWHERE!!!* Submit it by email as described below.

If you win, we may ask you to tweak your design somewhat to fit our needs, then it will become the official 10th anniversary IAP logo. It will appear on our annual run of limited edition coffee mugs and perhaps other items, as well as be immortalized on the front page of our site.

The Prize

At a minimum, the winner will receive:


A $250 gift certificate to the penmaking supply vendor of their choice OR a $250 gift certificate to Amazon.com
One of each item on which the logo is used (mugs, hats, whatever we make...)
Submitting Your Entry

*DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY!!* 


You may submit [strike]one entry[/strike] *two entries*. RULE CHANGE on OCT 5

There is no fee for entry. Entries become the property of penturners.org, LLC

Submit your entry by email to: logo10 ("at" penturners.org). *Please put "2014 Logo Contest Entry"* in the subject field of your email. All entries will be acknowledged by email within 24 hours of receipt.

Entries should be jpg images of your digitally created entry, no larger than 600px in either dimension.

Only members of The IAP/penturners.org as of the date of this post are eligible.

Sorry, members of the management team and moderators, you're not eligible!
*Additional Information:*


The logo you submit will be voted upon exactly as you submit it. We won't do any cleanup or tweaking until after the winner is selected.

If your submission includes any elements which are not your own creation, you must have full rights to distribute the elements included with your design, as well as to convey ownership to Penturners.org, LLC.

The logos need to be black and white, not gray scale or color. The reason for that is the design of the mugs, with the logo in clay relief, can accommodate only two "colors" (clay or no clay).
In case you're new and aren't familiar with our mugs, here are examples.

Contact me via PM, or post below if you have questions or concerns.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 12, 2013)

jeff said:


> *10th Anniversary Logo Contest!*
> 
> *This is the big one!!! 10 YEARS!!!*​
> _Fame! Fortune! Immortality! Free Stuff! and a $250 PRIZE!_​
> ...


It has been a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOng time since I've heard the term microfortnights.....It was associated with an operating system from one of our (IBM) competitors.


----------



## jeff (Sep 21, 2013)

Only THREE entries so far!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 23, 2013)

Meh, I might give it another shot again this year.


----------



## jeff (Oct 3, 2013)

Just bump to raise awareness!

Only 5 entries so far. Get going!! :biggrin:


----------



## George Zalokostas (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi, i have joint only yesterday... Can i participate in this contest ?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 4, 2013)

of course, George!

Edit: Colour me embarassed - I didn't read the rules carefully enough! 

You have to be a member of the community as of the date of contest posting!  My apologies!


----------



## jeff (Oct 5, 2013)

RULE CHANGE!!! 

Due to the low number of entries, I am allowing up to TWO submissions per person.

I'd suggest some significant difference between your two entries. Because we may ask for a small tweak if you win anyway, submitting a second entry with a small tweak just stacks the deck in your favor. So, make 'em different! :biggrin:


----------



## ttpenman (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for allowing 2.  I worked up two and I thought I'd have to flip a coin.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ooo! This could be interesting. I'm not sure if I should try two; it could be like nominating two candidates from the same party!


----------



## jeff (Oct 9, 2013)

Just a bump... remember if you submitted a logo and have not received acknowledgement from me, then I didn't get it.


----------



## jeff (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the entries! The contest entry period is now over.

Today I'll get the entries sorted out and get the vote ready. Look for that in the next day or so.


----------



## jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Please VOTE!!!


----------



## jeff (Oct 24, 2013)

Semi-Final vote is under way HERE!


----------

